# Mine in Middlesbrough - December 2010



## Horus (Feb 24, 2011)

IronStone Mine In Middlesbrough

Visited with Forsaken, goan

Its very hard to find the history of this mine i was searching for hours, managed to find something tho...

The Mine was opened in the 1880's and had 3 owners through out its reign, in 1880s a firm called Weardale Iron & Coal Co. Ltd. owned it up until the 1910s when Sir B. Samuelson & Co. Ltd took over, they had the most employers of its entire opening of the mine and slapewath of 825 personal 655 Below and 170 above , he had it till the April of 1923 when Dorman, Long & Co. Ltd. bought it out

The last stone worked was 31st December 1928, when output had been averaging about 10-12,000 tons per month since 1923. Work stopped soon after this due to a lack of demand and the lease was given up on 31st December 1934.







Mine workers posing for a photograph on the picking belt










The young man at right was a student from the R.S.M. but the others are real miners. The Hardy Pick Co. ratchet is braced against a prop. Taken 1929.

*Present Day*









Remains of steam-driven in the Wadle Fan House.





























































Wierd looking remains of a tree was in the tunnels not what we were expecting , With it coming upto Christmass i thought of the idea of decorating it..






Hope you enjoyed the report and pictures, Thanks to goan and forsaken for helping me use my camera​__________________


----------



## King Al (Feb 24, 2011)

Ha! like the tree, very festive


----------



## Parkus. (Feb 25, 2011)

Good report 


Is the mine very extensive?
Would I be right in saying this is part of the Skelton neighbourhood?


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2011)

Parkus. said:


> Good report
> 
> 
> Is the mine very extensive?
> Would I be right in saying this is part of the Skelton neighbourhood?



Close but not right


----------



## Krypton (Feb 26, 2011)

Would i be right in saying this was part of the Great Ayton neighborhood?

People dont realise how many mines there is in the north cleveland area!!

I really like this one


----------



## Parkus. (Feb 26, 2011)

Thus why I said Skelton, not Ayton.

There is alot, just access comes and goes depending on heavy rain fall, etc. And whether someone has took the time and care to knock down the brick wall blocking access for somewhere to get drunk, haha.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

That tree is absolutely awesome!!! Full marks for inginuity.


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2011)

Generally, when people don't post exact location details it's for a reason.

If you really want to know please ask the original poster via PM rather than playing "guess who" on the thread please!


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2011)

krela said:


> Generally, when people don't post exact location details it's for a reason.
> 
> If you really want to know please ask the original poster via PM rather than playing "guess who" on the thread please!



beat me to it 



> There is alot, just access comes and goes depending on heavy rain fall, etc. And whether someone has took the time and care to knock down the brick wall blocking access for somewhere to get drunk, haha.



its mainly to do with the FSA i think they call them, they check sites like these for people going into mines and when people give out details we just make there job alot easy to go and back fill it, im no angle, the original post of this mine i give details to it, with being new to the urban scene i never knew what i could cause, but after speak with some certain people i put it right and hopefully this mine still remains


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Sooooooo.... back on topic.....

Great set of pics, do you always carry glowsticks as well as torches?


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2011)

haha, yeah i take them incase of an emergancy but then find a silly exscuse to use them when leaving


----------

